# Food Transition - BilJac to Orijin



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm trying to transition our new oversize Mini from the BilJac Puppy food the breeder had him on to Orijin Puppy. 

It's been a gradual transition with me starting by using the new food like a treat, then starting to add a little bit to his kibble. I was a little worried that he was eating the new food and leaving the old so I just gave him his lunch and I put a little of each kibble on different sides of the same bowl. He pretty much only ate the Orijin and left the BilJac in the bowl.

Sooo, hopefully his tummy can handle it! Should I transition faster? He seems to almost be doing it himself.

Thanks!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You seem to be doing it correctly......actually many people transition even quicker - no need to try as treats first. I never had good luck with Orijen for my poodles -- it was a little rich for them.....but they did well on Acana. I think as long as you mix with the old and transition over a period of a week or so you should be fine.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My vet told me to do a transition like this 1/4 new + 3/4 old for 3 days, then 1/2 + 1/2 for 3 days, then 3/4 new and 1/4 old for 3 days. But, if your dog is picking out the new, then I do not think it will matter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, he seems to be picking out the new and leaving the old. If I just feed him the old he will only eat a few bites then walk away from it.

I guess I'll just transition faster than I'm used to doing and hope it doesn't mess with his tummy and screw up potty training. He's being SOOOOO good about wanting to go outside to potty!


----------

